# Ant mounds in the lawn



## bigbadbigd (Jun 20, 2019)

What's a good remedy for ant mounds that wont be too harmful for the grass?


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

bifenthrin


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Sprinkle this around it to take out the colony.

https://www.domyown.com/maxforce-complete-granular-bait-p-1603.html


----------



## MKUltra (Jun 18, 2018)

I have been having a little success with a mixture of sugar, water and borax. It appears to be working, although the process is a little slow. I have no idea why but my yard has been taken over. I literally have a dozen or more colonies in my yard, every where I look there is a new one or a little ant pile. I am going to keep at it but hopefully it solves it otherwise I don't know what to do.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

gm560 said:


> Sprinkle this around it to take out the colony.
> 
> https://www.domyown.com/maxforce-complete-granular-bait-p-1603.html


I saw a terminex guy sprinkling something around the house and asked Preventative or Curative He said preventative... I asked what the sprinkling was and he said something very similar to this product... Would this be what he was using?


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

I have Bifen Would I need this still or just spray this instead?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Matthew_73 said:


> I have Bifen Would I need this still or just spray this instead?


Bifen will only kill the ones that come in contact with the insecticide. Unfortunately, for every one out foraging for food there are many more in the nest (I have read less than 10% forage at any one time), so it wont be long until those ants are replaced. The max force is poison that they think is food. They bring is back to the nest and it kills the whole colony. So its much more effective to use the baits than a contact insecticide.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Matthew_73 said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> > Sprinkle this around it to take out the colony.
> ...


Probably something along these lines. There are other brands as well as homemade solutions with the same mode of attack, which is trick them into thinking poison is food so they bring it back to the nest, share it with everyone and take out the colony. Another brand is terro. You can find this are HD or Walmart. It is basically simile syrup mixed (sugar water) with borax (the laundry detergent from when you were a kid). The sugar atracts them and the borax is poisonous to them. I have found this works pretty well, but the max force i like better because I can just sprinkle it around and mix in with mulch. The Terro baits scare me a bit since my kids may also be attracted to the syrup. From my experience, if you spread the bait around the house a few times a year, its a pretty safe bet you wont see many ants in and around your house.


----------

